# Name the best horror game



## surinder (May 25, 2009)

According to you which is the best horror game till date.

My favorite is F.E.A.R 2 project origin.


----------



## chavo (May 25, 2009)

+1 for FEAR 2


----------



## Psychosocial (May 25, 2009)

FEAR 2 is horror ? bwahaha


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2009)

Dead Space
FEAR
Left 4 Dead


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 25, 2009)

Silent Hill II, III, IV and Doom 3!!


----------



## ayuboy (May 25, 2009)

DEadspace


----------



## surinder (May 26, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> FEAR 2 is horror ? bwahaha


And your favorite please?


----------



## VenkiP4 (May 26, 2009)

F.E.A.R


----------



## Psychosocial (May 26, 2009)

Well I havent played a game that has been able to scare yet but if I had to put my money on some scary games then it would be F.E.A.R, Doom III and the Silent Hill series.


----------



## asingh (May 26, 2009)

DOOM 3, for all that darkness..and not being able to use a gun (cause I am holding a torch).......and then "something" jumping out...(wearing headphones)..!


----------



## comp@ddict (May 26, 2009)

Dead Space

 LOL Left 4 Dead is funny!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 26, 2009)

Clive Barker's Undying.


----------



## rhitwick (May 26, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Clive Barker's Undying.


++1 for this game.
Its "THE" best in this genre.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 26, 2009)

^^ Yea man, played the demo today....it's very scary!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 26, 2009)

Condemned: Criminal Origins.


----------



## surinder (May 27, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Well I havent played a game that has been able to scare yet but if I had to put my money on some scary games then it would be F.E.A.R, Doom III and the Silent Hill series.


Then try a brief session of four hours or so of F.E.A.R 2 from third stage at 11 P.M to 3 A.M alone at home switch of your room's lights put on a good 5.1 channel gaming headphones take its volume to last bearable level change your PC monitor with your 42" full HD LCD TV five feet away from you and set LCD's mid point at your strait eye sight level set full eye candy on from the game's graphics settings. Although it will not frighten you but you can feel your heart beat going up a little.


----------



## saddy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dead Space 
Fear 
Silent Hill Homecoming


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 19, 2009)

Call of Cthulhu for the feel. Fear 1/2 is lame (wrt horror, other things are cool)


----------



## Power_user_EX (Jun 23, 2009)

Fear , Fear Ext. point , Fear P.Mandate , Fear2 project origin , Left 4 dead , Bioshock (kind of horror) , Dead Space , Dark Sector , NecroVision ,...


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 24, 2009)

clive barker undying
silent hill 2
alone in the dark the new nightmare---->played on both ps1 and pc,i loved the goth orchestra music that give chilling moments but then overall not that great ending.
doom3
fear


----------



## Nithu (Jun 24, 2009)

Dead Space 
F.E.A.R


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2009)

Resident Evil 4.. 

Not because of the enemies... But lack of any ammo... Next place goes to..

F.E.A.R...

man, what a game!


----------



## Indyan (Jun 24, 2009)

F.E.A.R. 2 and Deadspace.
Man deadspace had some pretty decent boss fights.


----------



## pra_2006 (Jul 16, 2009)

F.E.A.R Damn Good
Dracula Really Scary 
Silent Hill 1,2 Home Coming


----------



## surinder (Oct 11, 2009)

So majority among us here voting for F.E.A.R. So I think title of the best horror game safely can be given to it.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 11, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> Call of Cthulhu for the feel. Fear 1/2 is lame (wrt horror, other things are cool)


Of all the games mentioned above only call of cthulu was able to really scare , it was also a difficult game to complete with an interesting story . Anyway the game graphics for todays standard is outdated .


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2009)

Silent Hill 2,3,4
Condemned: Criminal origins


----------



## amitash (Oct 11, 2009)

FEAR by a long shot imo


----------



## sauyadav (Oct 23, 2009)

My all time favorite Horror game: Silent Hill 2, you have to understand how deep it is to appreciate it completely.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

FEAR 2............


----------



## surinder (Mar 1, 2010)

Any new nominee from July 2009 onwards ?


----------



## Evil vinni (Mar 12, 2010)

well,don't know whether it should come in horror game or not...but Gears of war made my heart beat very fast several times.
& no doubt doom 3 is the most horrifying game till now.
FEAR and FEAR 2 suks big time!


----------



## dare devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Fear & doom 3


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2010)

hey you guys left out call of chutulu and undying.....great games....require a bit of patience but the experience is worth it...


----------



## Goten (Mar 18, 2010)

Doom 3
Dead Space
Silent Hill Series On My PSP.......Scares the **** out of me everytime I play it under my blanket all alone at night.


----------



## bokilCB22 (May 7, 2010)

DEAD SPACE Scares me.


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 26, 2010)

surinder said:


> Then try a brief session of four hours or so of F.E.A.R 2 from third stage at 11 P.M to 3 A.M alone at home switch of your room's lights put on a good 5.1 channel gaming headphones take its volume to last bearable level change your PC monitor with your 42" full HD LCD TV five feet away from you and set LCD's mid point at your strait eye sight level set full eye candy on from the game's graphics settings. Although it will not frighten you but you can feel your heart beat going up a little.



If this is the case then even MUMMY looks frightened. Lol. Really best way of getting scared.


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 17, 2010)

FEAR 2, and 1
condemned
also clive bakers jerecho its not that scary but unique gameplay annd location
deadspace 
clive baker undying is horror classic


----------



## Sathish (Oct 17, 2010)

My ratings

1>Doom3
2>Dead Space
3>Bioshock


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2010)

1>amnesia .......
2>wheel of time
3>prey


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2010)

1. Nosferatu - The Wrath of Malachi 
2. Undying
3. FEAR 2
4. Resident Evil 4
5. Amensia
6. Doom 3
7. Silent Hill 3 - started playing it and it's already on the best list


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

^^Silent Hill 2 is psychological and emotional nightmare. While Silent Hill 3 comes second to it because of Heather and her witty dialogs though at the end it turns into a bleak stygian atmosphere you will dread for your life 

That mirror part is damn scary too


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

The Thing
7 Days (on mobile)
Silent Hill:Homecoming (awesome scary atomosphere)
Doom3


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2010)

looks like I ought to try the entire silent Hill series.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

@karan.. LOL. scary on mobile!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 19, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @karan.. LOL. scary on mobile!


yup....i just played it on S60v3 & the sound quality is awesome..feels like PC....
but u have to put the earphone 2 get dat feel....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 19, 2010)

The only two scary games i have played are 
The Thing- it has the best sound effects of all
Resident Evil - Biohazard was awesome too.


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2010)

one best scary ( survival horror ) game you ( I mean all of you ) must try is Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - this game is way more scary than any other survival horror game in FPS style and in this game you have fight ( not run and gun style ) real tight, keep your strategies right, flee away when necessary, always keep handful of supplies, make sure you close all the doors behind you and stay out of the sight of your enemies as much as possible.

Try this out asap - you guys will love this one.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 24, 2010)

How about Resident evil 3 Nemesis? It scared me a lot when i played it in a ps1 back in 8th grade.


----------

